# Need new place to buy Shea Butter



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been buying my unrefined shea butter from "OilsbyNature' and have been very happy with the price as well as the quality. They have closed down their e-commerce and I need to find a place that is comparable in both price and quality. I was a litte leary about Columbus since I say that a few of you said their unrefined was gritty. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Elaine Kocur, she has a web site Soothing Suds.. she does not keep it on hand but does do awesome coops and you can usually get excellent shea butter for 5.00 to 6.00 a pound from her.. She does a coop every fall and spring.. you will put you on her email list if you ask her.. Just google Soothing Suds.. This shea from her is usually top of the line.. never never gritty..


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I am getting ready to try jedwards. I don't have a problem with Columbus' shea. Yes, it is grainy but that doesn't come through in my lotion, body butter or soap. But I saw this other place mentioned on the dish and their price beat Columbus. Much higher shipping but the price with shipping is less the C's without.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have gotten mango butter from Jedwards. It's worth calling or emailing them to ask for a shipping quote because they were able to ship mine for MUCH less than what the website said. I don't remember why I contacted them directly in the first place...I think something on the site must have had a "contact for a quote" link or something because it's not typical of me to call and say, "Hey, I know that your website says it costs X, but can I get it for less?"


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks! I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I got my refined shea from Jedwards yesterday. It's pretty nice for refined. Silky & no grit. It compares well with what i was getting from OBN. The price was $126.25 for 55 lb & shipping to me was $47.71 so I figure the total cost was $3.16 lb. 

Not sure what you all use your shea for but besides soap I use it in a simple shea cream. But my customers do not like the heaviness of the unrefined so this works well for a light cream that soaks right in & dosen't leave a heavy greasy feeling on you skin. In this super dry climate this light cream really does a good job keeping skin soft.

Jenny


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I emailed about the shipping and they said unless the shopping cart was at $150 or more they really couldn't do better. I'm going to get 2 - 55 lbs to get the lesser price and still, even with $85 in shipping it's a better price than Columbus where I had been getting it. 

I'd like to try making your type of shea cream, Jenny. I make it whipped and it sells really well but I can't take it out starting around July because of the melt factor. So, another thing on my 'to-do' list. LOL


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm going to order another box myself. I've already put a big dent in that 55 lbs. 

I used to make the whipped shea & customers loved it but it was so delicate & people were leaving it in their cars & it would melt & they would bitch. Just trying to keep it from melting on my table was a challenge in the summer. I finally started blending the shea with a little SAO, Vit E oil & fragrance. I just carefully melt it down in the microwave like you do chocolate. Nuke it a couple of minutes, stir, add more shea if it needs it (i make 6 cup batches) nuke again. Let it just sit in microwave till it was pourable but not melted all the way. I whisk in the other ingredients & then pour into 4 oz jars. It sets up really nice. It's more stable in the heat.

I'm thinking also that this shea would make good lotion bars. Did you post a recipe? I'm trying to work out packaging. I was thinking of putting it in a tube. After getting some feed back from customers I'm starting to think about pouring into a silicone mini muffin pan & then packaging in a tin. Any other ideas?

Jenny


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's how I did it.....I used a fancy soap mold that was a cameo (Milky Way I think) that I poured them into. Then I put them in a tin. But the mini muffins work just as well, probably easier as they didn't always come out all the way in the fancy molds and I'd end up remelting them. LOL The last time I made them I put them in 1/2 ounce tubes. I don't sell a lot of them though. My recipe was very close to my lip balm recipe if I recall.


----------

